# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  dennis james 2 1/2 weeks out from the arnold

## ibiza69

http://www.dennis-james.com/Gallery/...1.htm#2.5weeks 

 

 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Doc40

Dzam he a big mofo. Peace, Doc.

----------


## HARDCORE

He has got an AMAZING physique.

----------

